# Drunk



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Man wakes up to find his wife in the kitchen with an item of clothing in the frying pan...

'What you doing' he asks

Wife says 'I'm doing what you asked me to do last night when you came in drunk'

Puzzled the man walks away thinking 'I don't remember asking her to cook my sock'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Excellent! :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

lol :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Shows how easy it is to get your words mucking fuddled!!


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

